# Black LTZ RS Window Tint - Before and After



## scarletwhite (Aug 27, 2011)

Just got my 2012 LTZ RS tinted. 

I did 35 in the front, 20 in the back, and 15 on the rear window (legal limits).

I was planning to do 35 all around because I was afraid of looking 'thuggish' with all the black on black - tint guy talked me into going to the legal limits and happy I did!

Before:









After:


----------



## lurknyou (Sep 8, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, do you have any problems seeing out the back glass? I have a black 1LT RS and was planning on getting the exact same tint percentages. Also what did this cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## scarletwhite (Aug 27, 2011)

At night, the tint looks quite dark from the outside - but I have not had any issues with seeing from inside the car. I was scared of going so dark that I would have trouble seeing, but after talking to the tint guy and having him show me some tints I realized the cars I thought were 'too dark' were actually illegal (5%). 

Total cost was $150. I live in Florida and I got a lot of price quotes ranging from $100-$250. This company was one of the few who used 3M brand and I had seen good reviews on it so I went with them. It is 3M FX-PM film - no metal so it will not interfere with gps/radio/keyless. I have never had my windows tinted so I guess time will tell if it's a good product and good installation.
3M FX Premium Automotive Films


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

pssh 5% all the way around

looks good tho man


----------



## scarletwhite (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha don't get me wrong I do think 5% looks cool but I'm scared of getting a ticket for tint and my vision is bad enough as it is.

Now I just wish I could legally tint the windshield.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I have 20% all around on mine... best decision ever. It looks sexy as **** and at night theres still adequate visibility.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I live in Ohio and I have been thinking about Tinting also. I have a charcoal Grey LS and I am afraid of having a "dark" car and the vision from the inside. Looking at the Black LTZ it would probably be an improvement for my plain looking LS but maybe I should go with wheels(but then what size) first then the tint. 
Thoughts


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

I have 5% all the way around except for the windshield, that is 20%.About tickets and being illegal, I have a doctors note for it.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

CHUV said:


> I have 20% all around on mine... best decision ever. It looks sexy as **** and at night theres still adequate visibility.


what state do you live in? I am thinking about getting 20% all around. Im in IL. Do you have any pictures?


----------

